# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  واخيرا انتصر الامازيغ

## امير الصمت



----------


## brucelee08

رغم كوني أمازيغي أبا عن جد إلا أن --خير الأسماء ما حمد وعبد---

----------

